# Budwing+firefly=bad



## Mvalenz (Jun 23, 2013)

Well my budwing is not doing too well after eating a firefly about 36 hours ago. I thought she was dead but she is still alive fighting for her life. I thought for sure she would start to decompose, but this morning she was still in one piece. Her legs seem to be curled up and not able to use them too well. I picked her up and went to place her back on her plant and she immediately reached her front arms out to it. She seem to still be able to use those. I pried her legs open and placed them on the plant as well. I gave her some water to help her pass the firefly through her system and she drank a lot. This girl has been through a lot. She mismolted at subadult and wasn't eating to well, but she pulled through that and made it to adult. Now this happens. She is definitely a fighter. These budwings are some tough mantids.


----------



## aNisip (Jun 23, 2013)

Glad to hear she isnt dead! Now give her plenty of water ( you already said you did which is good, but flushing it out is best)...raise her temps slightly....try see if shell take honey and then give her water after the honey...


----------



## Mvalenz (Jun 24, 2013)

i just went tothe store and bought honey for her. When i looked up she was climbing the outside of an enclosure


----------



## aNisip (Jun 24, 2013)

Glad to hear she's making a come back! ^-^


----------



## Domanating (Jun 24, 2013)

Your mantis is a true survivor. It's these particular individuals that pass through lot and stand out that make them memorable.

She seems to be recovering from head to abdomen, which makes sense, as the nerves closest to the brain are the first ones to restart. I'm surprised she didn't die of asphyxiation.


----------



## sally (Jun 24, 2013)

Strong little bugger!


----------



## Sticky (Jun 24, 2013)

YAY!! ! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Mvalenz (Jun 25, 2013)

Well she seems to be in the same state she was yesterday. There is clearly nerve damage. I hope it is reversible. She is able to use her legs, but she seems to flail her claws like she can't control them when i touch her. I woke up today and she either climbed off or fell off the outside of the enclosure. She had her face against the floor and again i thought she had passed but she is still alive. If she doesn't get better soon i am going to put her out of her misery. Poor girl.I'm going to try to hand feed her a crick later today. I feel like it's my fault because i feed her the firefly. I'll never do that again. Thanks everyone for your words of encouragement.


----------



## Mvalenz (Jun 27, 2013)

I put her in the freezer yesterday. R.I.P Agent 99.


----------



## sally (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh no.... That sucks. Sorry Mvalenz. I never would have thought lightning bugs have toxins. A hard lesson learned


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jun 27, 2013)

I believe fireflies are supposed to have chemicals that interfere with the ion channels responsible for the maintaining the voltage gradient that is used to generate muscle contractions.


----------



## aNisip (Jul 1, 2013)

Ranitomeya said:


> I believe fireflies are supposed to have chemicals that interfere with the ion channels responsible for the maintaining the voltage gradient that is used to generate muscle contractions.


Would make complete sense...


----------

